# Report: Eric Gordon likely to opt into contract



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> A source close to Eric Gordon said he is leaning toward opting-in to play out the final year of his contract with the New Orleans Pelicans.
> 
> Gordon is looking to emerge in Pelicans new head coach Alvin Gentry's up-tempo, high-scoring offense that involves ball movement and plenty of perimeter shots from both guard spots.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2015/06/eric_gordon.html#incart_big-photo

Despite all the injuries, Gordon actually played very well down the final stretch of the season and was one of the more consistent players on the team during the playoffs.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

He's 3 point shooting this season surprised me he could be a very useful player under Gentry if it's real.


----------

